# disappointed and starting to feel hopeless



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Today's visit with the "holistic" ENT was a bust. If ever he was a top thyroid doc it's well in the past. He only does maybe 1 or 2 thyroid surgeries/year. He basically told me he didn't think my thyroid was causing my problems. He thinks it's Syndrome X. I already know I'm insulin resistant due to PCOS and I take meds and eat a higher protein diet. Oh and I need to exercise ( I would but when I try I actually feel worse) which I used to do regularly. He also recommends a sleep study and a barium swallow b/c my nodules are just too small to be causing me problems swallowing or feelings of compression since they're only a centimeter. The report says the two biggest are about 3 cm x 1.5. Also, he's not concerned about my nodules b/c he didn't feel anything hard enough to concern him. He also set me up for radioactive iodine uptake but that's not for nearly a month away and I have no idea how I'm gonna manage child care. Now I'm kicking myself and wishing I had taken the appt with the endo today. Maybe I could've been scheduled for surgery in the next couple of weeks. I have to wait another week to see the endo now. The only good thing out of it is that he did different blood work that the endo didn't do. Maybe the good Lord will redeem something from that. Otherwise, I feel like I wasted my time and money AND that he's looking to make an extra buck off me by doing a sleep study that I DO NOT need. I answered no to all the questions asking me if I have trouble staying awake on his questionnaire. OY! I'm so frustrated and I would cry but I know it'll make my eyes and face swell more and I'll just feel even worse!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> Today's visit with the "holistic" ENT was a bust. If ever he was a top thyroid doc it's well in the past. He only does maybe 1 or 2 thyroid surgeries/year. He basically told me he didn't think my thyroid was causing my problems. He thinks it's Syndrome X. I already know I'm insulin resistant due to PCOS and I take meds and eat a higher protein diet. Oh and I need to exercise ( I would but when I try I actually feel worse) which I used to do regularly. He also recommends a sleep study and a barium swallow b/c my nodules are just too small to be causing me problems swallowing or feelings of compression since they're only a centimeter. The report says the two biggest are about 3 cm x 1.5. Also, he's not concerned about my nodules b/c he didn't feel anything hard enough to concern him. He also set me up for radioactive iodine uptake but that's not for nearly a month away and I have no idea how I'm gonna manage child care. Now I'm kicking myself and wishing I had taken the appt with the endo today. Maybe I could've been scheduled for surgery in the next couple of weeks. I have to wait another week to see the endo now. The only good thing out of it is that he did different blood work that the endo didn't do. Maybe the good Lord will redeem something from that. Otherwise, I feel like I wasted my time and money AND that he's looking to make an extra buck off me by doing a sleep study that I DO NOT need. I answered no to all the questions asking me if I have trouble staying awake on his questionnaire. OY! I'm so frustrated and I would cry but I know it'll make my eyes and face swell more and I'll just feel even worse!!


Oooooooooooooooooooooooooh; you poor dear! This is awful. But don't give up. You still have some resources.

Remind yourself that, "It is always darkest before the dawn!"

And whatever tests this guy ran, I know we will be anxious to see the results and the ranges when they come in.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

I do feel for you - I've had my share of crap docs too. Stick with what you feel and know - for instance about having surgery. If you're going to have it anyway then perhaps the uptake scan is pointless? The pathology report from after the surgery will give answers anyway. In a week just remember you can see the other endo and then go from there - you must be feeling really frustrated but I reckon you will get there in the end. Hang on in there! :hugs:


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

That's odd about him not being concerned about the 3cm nodule. The surgeon I just saw said she is concerned about anything 1.5 and up. She is anxious to take out the side with the 1.5cm nodule. She did try to feel around and see if she could tell if it was hard or not, but she wasn't able to get to it due to its location.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

DonnaK said:


> That's odd about him not being concerned about the 3cm nodule. The surgeon I just saw said she is concerned about anything 1.5 and up. She is anxious to take out the side with the 1.5cm nodule. She did try to feel around and see if she could tell if it was hard or not, but she wasn't able to get to it due to its location.


Yup, when mine was 3cm, they said it needed to go by then it was 6cm. I think 3cm is considered large. I am so sorry the appointment was not good. Hopefully some good news will be along soon.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

For some reason he kept saying my nodules were only 1.5 cm or less. I didn't bother to correct him b/c at that point he was only interested in me having the sleep study--which I don't plan on having. It was disappointing, but he did do some new lab work which included a reverse T3. Which sounded interesting since it could explain why I have normal labs but am still so symptomatic. I don't think I'll be going back to him. I go back to the endo on the 18th. I'm still thinking removal b/c of the compression.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am thinking you are on to something! Sorry he didn't treat you with respect. Praying for you.


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 19, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> Today's visit with the "holistic" ENT was a bust. If ever he was a top thyroid doc it's well in the past. He only does maybe 1 or 2 thyroid surgeries/year. He basically told me he didn't think my thyroid was causing my problems. He thinks it's Syndrome X. I already know I'm insulin resistant due to PCOS and I take meds and eat a higher protein diet. Oh and I need to exercise ( I would but when I try I actually feel worse) which I used to do regularly. He also recommends a sleep study and a barium swallow b/c my nodules are just too small to be causing me problems swallowing or feelings of compression since they're only a centimeter. The report says the two biggest are about 3 cm x 1.5. Also, he's not concerned about my nodules b/c he didn't feel anything hard enough to concern him. He also set me up for radioactive iodine uptake but that's not for nearly a month away and I have no idea how I'm gonna manage child care. Now I'm kicking myself and wishing I had taken the appt with the endo today. Maybe I could've been scheduled for surgery in the next couple of weeks. I have to wait another week to see the endo now. The only good thing out of it is that he did different blood work that the endo didn't do. Maybe the good Lord will redeem something from that. Otherwise, I feel like I wasted my time and money AND that he's looking to make an extra buck off me by doing a sleep study that I DO NOT need. I answered no to all the questions asking me if I have trouble staying awake on his questionnaire. OY! I'm so frustrated and I would cry but I know it'll make my eyes and face swell more and I'll just feel even worse!!


Do you have a copy of the U/S report? You are saying that one nodule is 3 cm x 1.5 cm but I am wondering if that is supposed to be mm instead.

The reason I am asking is that each lobe of the thyroid is only around 3 cm in height so that would make for a very large nodule and one that would certainly not be called "small".


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you! Prayers are always welcome. 

Yes, I do have a copy of the U/S report, here's what it says:

Right lobe measures 6.9 x 2.2 x2.8 cm
Hypoechoic solid lesion upper pole 1.0 x 1.1 x 1.6
Hypoechoic solid lesion lower pole 1.5 x 1.2 x 1.6 cm
Solid nodule lower pole 1.3 x 1.0 x 0.6 cm
Midportion right lobe complex cystic lesion 2.1 x 1.7 x2.3 cm

Left Lobe:

Measures 5.8 x1.5 x 2.0 cm
Several small hypoechoic lesions most less than 1 cm
Complex cystic lesion lower pole measures 3.1 x1.9 x 0.9 cm


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 19, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> Thank you! Prayers are always welcome.
> 
> Yes, I do have a copy of the U/S report, here's what it says:
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks! Then the doctor that you just saw is not the sharpest knife in the drawer. Why would he say he is not concerned about the size of the nodules when two of them are quite large?

Hope your appt. with the endo goes much better! The good news is that a weeks' wait is not too bad... many people have to wait several weeks or months.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear things are dragging out for you. Glad you are getting in to see the endo this week, though! That is definitely some good news. Sometimes when you see a doc you aren't too thrilled about it sharpens your focus and resolve.

If it was me, and surgery was going to be performed, I'd say take the whole sucker out! Hope you are feeling better soon...


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL! You made me laugh. Thank you for that. I think I'll be taking the whole sucker out.


----------

